# [Indian NR] Nikhil Mande - 55.77 3BLD single



## mande (Jan 15, 2014)

First sub-1 from India, even though my tps sucks so bad 
Comments and tips would be appreciated.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats 
Beat the NR by quite a margin.


----------

